# What is Your Cockatiel's Obsession?



## spiko (Dec 15, 2009)

It is so funny to watch them when they get absolutely obsessed about something. Spiko's absolute favorite thing that he'll spend hours adoring is a.....drumroll please......

TOOTHPICK.

This is the only time I have seen him act like a cockatoo and actually hold it up to his beak in his foot, using the foot like a hand. I'll try and get a pic today.
Anybody else have a story and/or pic?

Lauryn
Spiko & Sadie


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

hahaha funny birdi. 
Sas is obsessed with my neclace. Its a light green stone shaped in a heart on a silver chain. I often have to take it off and hide it because he has broken it before. Its amazing how strong their beaks are because the silver that holds it is very thick and he managed to bend it and get the stone out.
I'm going to try a tooth pick though, it means alot less stress for me


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

Spike loves headbands and neclaces, my new babies 'tried' to love my lampshade! but I moved it out of harms way lol


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Peepers is obsessed with the freckles on my neck and thinks he needs to pick them off. Ouch! He doesn't realize there attached to me. I sometimes Wear a turtle neck when he's on my shoulder, lol.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

My Sunny is OBSESSED with the metal clip I wear on the right side of my hair (otherwise my hair will fall into my face). It's just one of those ordinary, unadorned snap clips. He can stand on my shoulder and pull on it for HOURS. Another obsession is my keyboard. Right now I am typing with him climbing all over it.  He loves to walk on it and pick at the keys. Kinda makes typing hard sometimes if you know what I mean.  I'm thinking of picking up a second-hand, cheap keyboard somewhere so that he can eat his heart out with it but chances are he would still prefer the keyboard I'm using because the whole point of his existence is to annoy me and drive me insane.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

At the moment Curry is obsessed with my hair- when it's up in a ponytail- he will sit there and glare at it  before pulling out my hair strand by strand. However, when he gets bored with that, he then turns around and pulls at the elastic until I've had enough and try to move him off my shoulder- then that's a drama in itself!!


----------



## Veronique (Dec 28, 2009)

Wicks is obsessed with my chain I wear around my neck, she'll climb up onto my shoulder plaay with my hair for a bit, and then find the gold chain and go crazy. If I try to move her or it away she freaks out and then ignores me. Brat.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Spot's obsession is his 3 sided mirror. I've only had Holly for 2 weeks but her favorite thing so far seems to be spinach. She can't resist it and plays with it before she eats it.


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

My 3 little babies (Tex, Rex and Pepper) are obsessed with paddle pop sticks and chewing paper. Tex is obsessed with being with human's all the time but I spose that has something to do with her being hand raised.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mine have a lot of things they're obsessed with - some things they over-obsess about..

* Bells
* Paddlepop Sticks
* Colores Paddlepop Sticks
* Shredding Newspaper
* Chewing Cords (they're always unsuccessful 'cause I catch them every time)
* Xbox & PlayStation Buttons
* Phone Buttons
* Ear-buds
* Shoelaces
* Chewing Natural Perches

That's just a few. They always make sure that any newspaper in sight is shredded up before you get to read it - that's their favorite thing to do. I always have to laugh when mum goes to read a newspaper and it's shredded up or has tons of holes in it which are obvious Cockatiel holes.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Ivy, Harley and Flash are obsessed with earrings (the tugging on and removal of), and all three as well as Mozart and Jinx (the other two tiels) have a huge obsession with stripping leaves off the Banksia and Bottle Brush branches I give them to play with.


----------



## lydiabro (Mar 1, 2009)

Bindi's obsessed with "attention dancing." Whenever anyone walks by, she does a little dance, (slides to the left and right in rhythm), in order for us to give her scritches, millet, or both. What's funny is that sometimes you can catch her practicing it while she thinks you're not looking; I think that's her biggest obsession.


----------



## spiko (Dec 15, 2009)

That's funny!


----------



## Abbyroad909 (Dec 7, 2009)

Winston loves crochet and knitting needles. She could walk around them, move them, and chew on them for hours without being bored. She also loves the xbox controller, to the point that we may have to get another so that she can just sit and chew on "her" controller. I can't tell if they're really that fun for her or it's that she sees me play with them all the time.


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

I didnt mention earlier, but should have. I spose Spikes loves chewing on typical things that any tiel would like my shiny jewlery n such but his real odd obssesion is with feet! Any size (kids or adult) and with or without socks! 

Guaranteed, if your legs are up on the back of the couch Spike will come sing and dance to them, and if he gets lucky to find them under the supper table, but he mostly like the dangling feet (from my small daughter) if he has a choice, and feet stickin up the air, like the back of the couch....

anyone esle have the same foot obssessed bird?


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

Isabella loves everything that is shiny, and she is fond of necklaces! She is also a huge fan of human food, she is not allowed to eat it but some of her earlier owners allowed her to eat whatever she wanted so she was a bit spoiled when she get here.


----------



## salladam (Jan 14, 2009)

our bird jake is obsessed with feet, as soon as he is on you he goes straight for your feet and he will sit there and kiss them for as long as you allow and then when you go to remove him he attacks you.


----------



## Sam Palmer (Jan 4, 2010)

Not sure if this is normal, but... standing over his waterbowl? If he's doing nothing else he won't leave his water bowl alone, he'll be standing on the side of it all day and night if he could. Rather odd


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike is obssesed with paper that is not for him to chew  and pulling the keys off of my keyboard.


----------



## Alliecat (Jan 6, 2010)

My Hercules loves underwear! If you pick up a pair he'll literally wolf whistle at it until you hide them and calm him down. He loves to watch me do laundry and sing to anything he finds. We have no idea where he picked this up, no one taught him to wolf whistle, even my aunt who hand raised him from the egg. It's random, bizarre, and really funny!


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

my birds obsession is shiny things. he'll spend hours playing with a necklace or some earings or something


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Sandys obsessed with newspaper he eats the stuff !
Missy is obsessed for attention !
Teallie just loves a Treat he makes a cutie little
noise when he spots a new treat coming lol


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Cheeky's main obsession is mirrors, and recently this has been including the cursor pad on my laptop! I never realised, but it is REALLY reflective, and when he was on my lap the other day he noticed that he could see himself in it, and that set him off BIG TIME! lol.

Chip doesnt have any huge obsessions.. he does love to climb on top of his swing instead of sitting on it like a good boy 

And Pickles, even though I've only had him for 2 days, seems to be intent on taking my sleepers (earings) out! aggghhh.


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

pickles sounds SO cute! he looks adorable to! i wish my tiel was that affectionate!


----------

